# Need ideas for a car surveillance system...



## Crowface (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey all. So, here's what's going on. I moved from the ghetto of a big city about a mile or two down the road into a nicer area. I thought it'd be safer, but two weeks after I move in, my car window gets busted in and my iPod stolen. After fixing the window and being fine for another two weeks, it happens AGAIN and my GPS is gone.

Now, before you all call me on being an idiot and tell me to not leave stuff in my car... I know. I was taking everything out, and accidentally left it up for ONE NIGHT and it got jacked. That's not the problem anyways. Now my goal is to catch them!

So, I've been looking at using WebCams to stream video to a wireless network and such, and was wondering if anyone has done it before. I need something with motion detection and wireless connectivity so I can catch them in the act. I saw a "LINKSYS WVC54GCA Wireless Camera" on NewEgg that may be a winner, unless something else is suggested.

If anyone has done this before, I'd appreciate input on how to go about setting it up and what to get . Thanks all.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a couple of network cams at my house. The best one is an Axis 207W wifi cam. It does e-mail notification on motion w/photos or video attached. Also can do timed recording to hard drive. The motion detection is highly configurable and accurate. I had the cheapo Linksys once upon a time and it was not very good. One downside to most of these consumer level cams, including the Axis, is low light performance. Many of them work to 1 or 2 lux or whatever but the motion gets very blurry so you can see "someone" in low light but prob not be able to identify them... unless they are standing very still for a couple seconds. There have got to be some good pro level cams for not too awful much more $ but I haven't looked into that yet.

Another way to go is a high end car security system, some of which can record pictures and video. You might ask about these in the TSF car audio forum.


----------

